

How to Hack Chipotle - ruswick
http://thoughtcatalog.com/2012/how-to-hack-chipotle/

======
kafkaesque
I've known about all these by simple observation and going to Chipotle a lot.

I'm not sure I feel comfortable using the word 'hacks'. I see it more like
'more bang for your buck'.

However, a lot of people choose Chipotle for the health factor, which these
'hacks' break.

I am a runner and do weight training a few times a week. I am partial to
having a 'clean diet'. Each body requires or needs different diets. Thus, I
modify his suggestions to the following for myself:

(1) Get the burrito bowl. You don't need the added flour or wheat wrap, as it
adds a few hundred calories you don't really need.

(2) Don't get double beans. Portion control. What's more, don't get pinto,
they're the equivalent of 'white bread' or 'flour' wraps. Remember they're
cooked with bacon.

Easy on the sauces. For a leaner meal, I skip on the cheese, but I get my
protein through other means throughout the day, as well. Watch out for the
protein-to-fat ratio.

You do well to get the rest (add fajitas, 50/50 meats and guac [good fat]!).

~~~
tjbiddle
Pinto beans are cooked in bacon? Well now I _do_ want them!

~~~
kafkaesque
Actually, their pinto beans _and_ black beans are cooked with 'some' bacon,
according to Chipotle.

------
tjbiddle
I always feel like I'm getting away with murder when I ask for the onions and
peppers after they skip right over them.

~~~
kbd
Same! But apparently it's a thing. I'm totally just asking for "fajitas" now.

Also, tried the Chipotle app but the app doesn't let you choose between white
and brown rice :-/

Edit: but you can add special instructions at the end of the order.

------
aaronz8
Haha, I've used all of these "hacks" since 2006 :)

In addition, you can ask for "double wrapped," so they give you two tortillas.
You can also ask for them to skew the tortillas a bit, so they are in the
shape of a venn diagram rather than on top of each other. I've found that with
this "hack," they will give you more food even if you don't ask for it. Well
if you do... this happens: [https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash4/430727_101513405...](https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash4/430727_10151340510341908_902323667_n.jpg)

You can basically get 2 burritos for the price of one. And don't say burrito
bowls are bigger, since as you can see in the picture, the resulting burrito
is larger than the basket.

This method + asking for extra everything except guac and meat is probably the
highest amount of calories/$ you can get. I think it comes out to less than .4
cents per calorie, for a meal that includes most of the food groups!

------
jlas
They don't ask you about fajitas because those come standard on the "Fajita
Burrito".

------
B-Con
I just ask for extra.

After the rice, I ask for more rice. After the beans, I ask for more beans.
After the cheese, I ask for more cheese. Those ingredients are pretty cheap,
they don't charge extra for them.

I get a bowl and ask for two tortillas. I make two 2/3-sized burritos from the
over-loaded bowl and have two meals for the price of one.

I've found timing is important, though. They tend to be more stingy when
they're during a meal rush and more generous when it's a slow period. Between
9 and 10 PM is the best time, in my experience.

------
coder42
Of course, if you order online or via the app, you can't make use of some of
the other hacks identified: two full bean portions and 3/2 meat combo. In that
case, the wait in line might be worth it.

------
Zimahl
Love the hacks - going to definitely use the 50-50 meat next time I'm there.
Unfortunately the bean hack does me no good since I don't like beans. Fajitas
all the way.

I prefer QDoba to Chipotle but only marginally. Chipotle has the better
quacamole, so it's definitely worth the upcharge.

------
cjreyes
You can get double of anything except for guac and meat if you just ask.

Heard it from a Chipotle employee.

~~~
mhartl
I often get double meat, too, which in principle costs extra, but that
information has to propagate down the line, and I'd say about 1/3 of the time
it gets lost. What remains is an ethical dilemma—do I inform them that they're
under-charging me and thus pay for the extra meat, or do I keep mum and get
the free second serving as a bonus?

N.B. I knew about the fajitas hack—I always get vegetables in my burrito bowl.

~~~
honesty
That's not an ethical dilemma, that's a choice between you being an asshole or
not. An ethical dilemma is when two choices have both a moral upside & a
downside.

~~~
mhartl
I donate any money I save to _Médecins Sans Frontières_.

------
jlas
$180 of Chipotle gift cards is worth significantly less than $180. So the gift
card ROI is debatable.

~~~
cek
Huh? Why?

------
electic
Honestly, I have moved on from Chipotle and upgraded to Freebirds. Crushes
Chipotle.

~~~
ek
Unfortunately, in Isla Vista, CA, where Freebirds is separate from the rest of
the chain (original location, long story, different owner), they see fit to
overcharge starving college students, so Chipotle is still a better option
(despite it requiring a bit of a bike ride).

The Habit having moved in across the street is, I think, causing them to feel
the cruel sting of the free market, so maybe they'll become competitive with
Chipotle once and for all.

------
tnuc
Or you could learn to cook.

